# Apple Ending Development on Aperture



## Joker Eh

Apple Ending Development on Aperture as Upcoming Photos App for OS X Will Replace iPhoto - Mac Rumors



> With the introduction of the new Photos app and iCloud Photo Library, enabling you to safely store all of your photos in iCloud and access them from anywhere, there will be no new development of Aperture," said Apple in a statement provided to The Loop. "When Photos for OS X ships next year, users will be able to migrate their existing Aperture libraries to Photos for OS.





> According to TechCrunch, Apple will continue to provide compatibility updates to allow Aperture to run on OS X Yosemite, but development will stop. *Apple is also working with Adobe to create a transitionary workflow to help users shift to Lightroom*.


You know this sucks. But maybe I went the wrong way in the first place. Apple really makes you think about choosing any of their software for real use. I don't want to pay per month to Adobe. This is the sh$$.

The other part of this story is like I thought would happen. iPhoto will be gone and be replaced by the new Photo app.


----------



## CubaMark

*WHAT *? :yikes:


----------



## IllusionX

cloud base is what everything is heading to.. kinda sucks i'd say.


----------



## fjnmusic

Cloud based shouldn't have to affect the kind of portal you use to put stuff there. If they're all stored as JPGS or TIFFS (or other readable formats), what difference does it make what app you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I may eventually be sidelined and forced to use cloud-based stuff, but I have simply refused to use it so far and abandoned all software that requires it.


----------



## Joker Eh

With adobe stuff you don't have to store your files in the cloud it's just an option and a place to store stuff. The problems I have is that it is $10 US/month and it comes with Lightroom and Photoshop. I don't need photoshop as I use pixelmator and it works for my needs and what I paid for it photoshop can't compare. But I have to find out do you need an internet connection for Lightroom to work like checking your license each time you start the program.

But maybe I just stick with aperture and not change anything. I just don't like adobe model. You buy a version and they never updated it even bugs, you had to upgrade to the next version to get a fix. And why would I trust a company who can't seem to lock down the security holes in Flash and how long has it been available?

Apparently Corel has a new product and could be a replacement.


----------



## yeeeha

Adobe has said that Lightroom will not be a cloud product in the foreseeable future. Will see how long that stays true.

Terminating Aperture and iPhoto, one wonders how much faith users would want to place on any of Apple's own software. iWeb comes to mind as another s/w that Apple abandons.


----------



## IllusionX

Well, it looks like it is not a complete discontinue of the product. It is simply replaced by photos. 

We have yet to find out how the new software will behave.


----------



## Joker Eh

yeeeha said:


> *Adobe has said that Lightroom will not be a cloud product in the foreseeable future. Will see how long that stays true.*
> 
> Terminating Aperture and iPhoto, one wonders how much faith users would want to place on any of Apple's own software. iWeb comes to mind as another s/w that Apple abandons.


It already is. I could not find any way on their site to just buy Lightroom without paying a monthly fee.


----------



## yeeeha

Joker Eh said:


> It already is. I could not find any way on their site to just buy Lightroom without paying a monthly fee.


At the bottom of the Lightroom page there is the option to buy the standalone, perpetual license version. Or you buy the boxed version installation DVD.


----------



## keebler27

*a deep breath*

Hi folks,

Yes, not good news, but I'm not a pro so I have the luxury of holding on for now until this new Photos app is released in Yosemite.

Even if I was a pro, Apple has said there will be at least 1 more update for compatibility with Yosemite so there still is time.

However, I know one of the hot words from the last year is 'transparency'. I sure hope there is some soon to be released transparency from Apple about what this new photos app means for aperture users - importing AP libraries, workflow, keywording etc.. 

Here's an interesting article. Take it for what it's worth, but a different spin for sure.

Another One Bites the Dust | byThom | Thom Hogan

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## SoyMac

*Some positive notes on Apple's photo plans:*

The folks at Aperture Expert are having some balanced discussions about Apple's announcement:

Home | ApertureExpert


----------



## Oakbridge

Interesting comments and view from ApertureExpert. I suspect their take is pretty accurate.

I was/am in the process of converting from iPhoto to Aperture. When I started the switch, my iPhoto library was approaching 500 Gb in size. I'm a hobbiest photographer who shoots in both RAW and jpg which is a setting that Nikon has offered since I first got into digital with my D80. Many reasons for shooting both. 

iPhoto has always treated the two images that the camera creates as two separate images. Aperture treats them as one, which was one feature that I hope continues in this new Photos app. 

Another reason why my iPhoto library is so big is that I have a Nikon Coolscan scanner that I have used to scan some of the thousands of slides that I have in my collection. I got my first SLR in 1976. I want to scan more of them over the next few years. The ones that have been scanned were primarily for a friend's 50th birthday (so mostly shots with him in them) and another friend's 25th wedding anniversary (also mainly shots of them). 

One feature that attracted me to Aperture was the ability to store the images in multiple locations but have one library. I can take the scanned images and store them on one drive, perhaps archive anything that has been shot on my DSLR based on year and store those images on other drives. Yes the backup is trickier but it gives me better flexibility than the all in one approach that iPhoto takes.

One thing that has frustrated me in recent years is the lack of transparency. Often I am away and shoot something. For example the other day I took pics of my niece before her high school prom. Of course they wanted to look at the pics and I didn't want to pass the camera around and have them view the small screen especially when I had my iPad with me. Using the camera connection kit I loaded only the jogs on to my iPad. The downside is that the iPad is connected to my iCloud account so now it's populating those pics in iCloud. And I can't do any real editing on the images. Later when I got back to the house, I loaded them into Aperture. Now I've got photos on my iPad and another set of the same photos on my Mac

If we can get real transparency between devices, and the functionality of the new app is closer to Aperture than it is to iPhoto, I'm good. It will actually be an improvement for my own requirements and I look forward to that. 

If not, I can still use Aperture, even if I have to dedicate a machine to the last OS that supports it.


----------



## DavidH

*Well Balanced*

SoyMac your right, the article at Aperture Expert is well balanced and well written.
I hope people read it, try to understand it and not make knee jerk decisions on Apple's recent announcement.

Lets wait and see.
DavidH




SoyMac said:


> The folks at Aperture Expert are having some balanced discussions about Apple's announcement:
> 
> Home | ApertureExpert


----------



## keebler27

DavidH said:


> SoyMac your right, the article at Aperture Expert is well balanced and well written.
> I hope people read it, try to understand it and not make knee jerk decisions on Apple's recent announcement.
> 
> Lets wait and see.
> DavidH


Agreed!

Thanks for sharing that link SoyMac.

Unfortunately society is built on knee jerk reactions these days. No patience. lol

I'll keep adding my photos to Aperture and will anxiously await more news about the Photos App.

I do hope, in the meantime, Apple releases more information to help ease those knee jerk reactions.

Either a coincidence or maybe not, but Adobe's servers were crashing when I visited their link to check out LR. 

Happy Canada Day! 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## IllusionX

Oakbridge said:


> If we can get real transparency between devices, and the functionality of the new app is closer to Aperture than it is to iPhoto, I'm good.


Disable iCloud Photos.


----------



## Oakbridge

IllusionX said:


> Disable iCloud Photos.


But I want them. What I don't want is to end up with multiple copies because I choose to import into my iPad first.


----------



## Joker Eh

Oakbridge said:


> But I want them. What I don't want is to end up with multiple copies because I choose to import into my iPad first.


Yes. I agree.


----------



## Joker Eh

*Aperture Replacement 'Photos' to Offer Image Search, Editing, Effects and Plugins*

Aperture Replacement 'Photos' to Offer Image Search, Editing, Effects and Plugins - Mac Rumors



> When asked about what Aperture-like features users can expect from the new Photos app, an Apple representative mentioned plans for professional-grade features such as image search, editing, effects, and most notably, third-party extensibility


What I want to know is it going to be non-destructive. And I don't want my raw images to be included in cloud photos or transferred to iPad at time of syncing. Like Oakbridge I shot in raw and jpg at the same time. I bring my raw images into Aperture for editing and bring jpg into iPhoto.


----------



## IllusionX

Oakbridge said:


> But I want them. What I don't want is to end up with multiple copies because I choose to import into my iPad first.


You don't. Once you import them, it will show up in iCloud. Then you simply move the pictures from the iCloud folder in Aperture to where ever you want to organize them. You don't have to import them again once you are on your aperture.

Thought, i am not sure how the iPad handles RAW+JPG, i only shoot in RAW.


----------



## WCraig

Has anyone explored DarkTable as a (free) alternative?

darktable | the photo workflow software

Browsing some online reviews, it appears that it is quite _different_ from Aperture or Lightroom (eg command names) but addresses the same needs. As it is Linux-first, I'd expect the interface to be geeky...but then a lot of photogs are geeky too!

Pluses: open source so you're not locked into Apple or Adobe.

Craig
(I keep thinking I should move my photos to one of these products but I seem to get along just using the Finder to organize and GraphicConverter to browse/edit.)


----------



## yeeeha

WCraig said:


> Has anyone explored DarkTable as a (free) alternative?


I have played with darktable on and off for about two months. I am impressed. The learning curve for me is steep, but when I give it a serious effort to process an image I can get good result. On some occasions I actually get a slightly better result than Lightroom. Here's an example. This is a view of the frozen Humber Bay in Toronto, taken in January during the deep freeze. The processed view looks quite close to what I saw.

What I notice with every image that I have used darktable to process is that it looks sharper than using Lightroom. I think the RAW decoder in darktable is better, but I am not entirely sure if this is the cause.

I don't get as good a result with highlight recovery and chromatic aberration correction as in Lightroom. And I haven't learned how to adjust the saturation and luminance of individual colour in darktable. There are a few features in darktable that are either not available in Lightroom or are more advanced.

The interface is somewhat similar to that of Lightroom too.



> (I keep thinking I should move my photos to one of these products but I seem to get along just using the Finder to organize and GraphicConverter to browse/edit.)


That's a good way to organize and sort through photos.


----------



## WCraig

Thanks for reporting!

Craig


----------

